# The Two Margarets (2)



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 11, 2008)

On May 11, 1685, Margaret Wilson (18) and and Margaret MacLachlan (age 63 or so) were martyred for the faith in Wigtown, Scotland for refusal to take the oath of supremacy which stated that King Charles II was head of the church. It is good to remember their witness to the crown rights of King Jesus. Their story is recounted in the threads below.

http://www.puritanboard.com/f18/two-margarets-6472/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/against-tide-valor-margaret-wilson-23470/


----------



## TaylorOtwell (May 11, 2008)

For Christ's Crown and Covenant...


----------



## DTK (May 11, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> On May 11, 1685, Margaret Wilson (18) and and Margaret MacLachlan (age 63 or so) were martyred for the faith in Wigtown, Scotland for refusal to take the oath of supremacy which stated that King Charles II was head of the church. It is good to remember their witness to the crown rights of King Jesus.



Thanks Andrew. I have often used the story of these two dear ladies in sermons as examples of those who obeyed Revelation 2:10, _ Be faithful until death, and I will give you the crown of life._ 

DTK


----------



## Hippo (May 11, 2008)

Can you imagine how when the initial grief had passed how proud her parents must have been?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 11, 2008)

Margaret Wilson (Scottish martyr - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)
http://www.hopeirvinmarston.com/pdf/against_the_tide_annotated_bibliography_2007-07-15.pdf
How a Teenager Changed Scotland « Stushie’s Stuff
Remember the Deathds of the 'Two Margarets' - A sermon preached by Dr. Paisley at Wigton, Scotland
Liverpool museums - Martyr of Solway, John Everett Millais


----------

